# hemi-slip FDS resection



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 3, 2012)

Could anyone help me out on this one....hemi-slip flexor digitorum superficialis resection


Persistent index finger mechanical symptoms despite tenovaginotomy A1 pulley

The radial slip of the FDS was resected approx. 1cm proximal to its insertion and proximal to the chiasm at the palm level.

I did explore A1 region, although did not appreciate any additional noted pathology except for pre-existing chronic tendinosis.

Thanks for any feedback!
Jamie


----------



## hewitt (Aug 3, 2012)

Hopefully this is helpful in some way, but only find three CPTs; 26497, 26498, 26499.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help!!!


----------

